# Retirement Plaques



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

I am in charge of one of the guy's retirment party. I was looking to see if anyone knows any local place that does retirement plaques. Something with his badge the dept. insignia and name and dates of service. Appreciate any help.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Have you tried the Roberts Company on Franklin St. in Framingham? check their website www.policecatalog.com


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

263FPD said:


> Have you tried the Roberts Company on Franklin St. in Framingham? check their website www.policecatalog.com


263 you read my mind


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

+1


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Find a handyman in your neighborhood and supply him with the stuff for the plaque, in my experience with finding a memorial, retirement plaque for someone is you get hosed on the price usually hundreds of dollars good luck however.....


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> Find a handyman in your neighborhood and supply him with the stuff for the plaque, in my experience with finding a memorial, retirement plaque for someone is you get hosed on the price usually hundreds of dollars good luck however.....


Chris!
Can't wait to see what you guys get for the Chief! How about a Gold spray-painted Detex, and a dagger on some balsa wood.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

mpd61 said:


> Chris!
> Can't wait to see what you guys get for the Chief! How about a Gold spray-painted Detex, and a dagger on some balsa wood.


Yup have it almost done its a plaque with a door nob and a ring of keys with a silhouette of detex gun in the back round...


----------

